# My fridge used 2.2 kWH @24 hours - how does that compare?



## wahoowad (Feb 8, 2015)

I was wondering how energy efficient my 17 year old GE fridge was so plugged it into my Kill-A-Watt meter. After 24 hours it read 2.25 kWH and happened to notice it pulled 160 watts when the compressor runs.  Curious how that compares to anybody that has a new fridge?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2015)

Bought a new one this year replacing the 30 year old one. Cruises at a hundred watts when it is running. Dang site better than the 300+ the old one did and the defrost cycle is half the watts of the old one.

Offset with the energy star ones is that they run longer. Haven't taken a 24 hour on this one. Need to do that.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 8, 2015)

21.2 cu ft. GE uses approx. 480 kwh/year ... http://products.geappliances.com/Ma...r?RequestType=PDF&Name=Energy label-GIE21.pdf


----------



## sloeffle (Feb 9, 2015)

If I remember correctly, ours uses .7kWh per day. It is a french door Kitchen Aid we bought a couple years ago.


----------



## jebatty (Feb 9, 2015)

Our 22 year old 21.6 cu ft side-by-side Whirlpool takes 3 kwh/day as measured by the Kill-A-Watt meter. That's 1095 kwh/yr,  or about 1/6 of our total non-heating electrical usage in a year, and about $125/yr at our local electric rate. A similar Energy Star side-by-side bought new would cost $1500-2000, use about 600 kwh/yr and save about $55/yr in electricity cost. Simple payback (1500/55 or 2000/55) is 27-36 years. My current PV system produces 9000 kwh/yr and saves $1035 in annual electric cost. Based on the PV system cost of $22,000, simple PV payback is 21 years. 

PV is a much better value than a new refrigerator if the goal of the new refrigerator is to save electric cost. Plus, PV should have a life span of at least 25 years, probably longer, and it has enduring value if and when we might sell our home while a new refrigerator is unlikely to last nearly as long and adds little or no value on sale of our home.

Conclusion: invest in PV if saving electric cost is the goal; buy a new refrigerator if the old one is kaput.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 9, 2015)

The "goal" was to convince myself the noisy refrigerator had a legit reason to get replaced. But with a local electricity rate of 11.04 cents /kWh then I am only paying 25 cents a day to run it, or $90 a year. I guess I'll keep running it until it has a failure.

What is PV? Photovoltaic?


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 9, 2015)

wahoowad said:


> The "goal" was to convince myself the noisy refrigerator had a legit reason to get replaced. But with a local electricity rate of 11.04 cents /kWh then I am only paying 25 cents a day to run it, or $90 a year. I guess I'll keep running it until it has a failure.
> 
> What is PV? Photovoltaic?


 
I discovered, by use of killawatt, that refers just don't use much energy at all. They also deliver the waste heat to your living area which in my case is always a positive.

Another thing that would irritate the energy article writers is that these wall warts don't add up to squat.


----------



## jebatty (Feb 9, 2015)

> What is PV? Photovoltaic?


 Yes



> ,,, refers just don't use much energy at all. They also deliver the waste heat to your living area ...


 This is a positive for me also. We often need heat through May, sometimes into June, and starting in September. Using those refer kw twice probably works out to a pretty low actual cost for the electricity.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 9, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> I discovered, by use of killawatt, that refers just don't use much energy at all. They also deliver the waste heat to your living area which in my case is always a positive.
> 
> Another thing that would irritate the energy article writers is that these wall warts don't add up to squat.



The only time that extra heat is a problem is in the summer...


----------



## btuser (Feb 9, 2015)

If you shop for a new fridge be careful what size you get.  Some fridges don't do well trapped between cabinets or built into a surround.   It depends on where the coils are located and whether the fridge is designed for it. They need to exhaust out and not count on passive air flow.  Something to think about, because even the best fridge won't work well if it can't get rid of the heat.


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 9, 2015)

Lake Girl said:


> The only time that extra heat is a problem is in the summer...


 
Some parts of the country can always use the heat. We don't even have an AC system. House stays warmer in the winter than summer.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 9, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> Some parts of the country can always use the heat. We don't even have an AC system. House stays warmer in the winter than summer.



No AC here either ... usually the breeze off the lake is enough.  Made a mistake in taking the window out of the utility room near the kitchen ... should have left it in to help "exhaust" the warmth from the freezer and fridge motors.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 9, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> They also deliver the waste heat to your living area which in my case is always a positive.



The living area is where most of the heat came from in the first place.

The heat that didn't come from there is waste heat from the compressor, so it came from the electric company, and its heating value is the same as resistance heat. It's a net zero benefit at best, and a loss if you have a lower cost source of heat available (heat pump, natural gas, firewood, etc).

However, drawing 2.2 kWh/day doesn't seem to leave a huge amount of room for improvement, although the year round average will probably be different. Typical fridges these days will use about 1.5 kWh/day on average. Better models might be closer 1 kWh/day.

So I wouldn't be in a rush to replace it, although 17 years is a respectable life for a refrigerator, and I'm sure you can find a quieter model if it's worth it to you.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 9, 2015)

While we're on the topic, I stumbled across this interesting graph of average refrigerator energy use over time, including notes of major relevant dates, like the first California refrigerator performance standard in 1978 and the first federal standard in 1990.

http://www.appliance-standards.org/sites/default/files/Refrigerator Graph_July_2011.PDF

The decline is dramatic - from over 1400 kWh/year (3.8 kWh/day) in 1980 to barely 500 kWh/year (1.4 kWh/day) in 2010.

The green line (cost) confused me briefly - $550 is a bottom of the line refrigerator, not an average unit - but a footnote at the bottom clarifies it is based on manufacturer price charged to retailer, presumably because the data comes from the manufacturers, who don't necessarily know the final sales price to the consumer.


----------



## Circus (Feb 9, 2015)

wahoowad said:


> my 17 year old GE fridge  After 24 hours it read 2.25 kWH


 
It's OK.  A new fridge would not last long enough to save the cost of replacing. I think noise is good enough reason though.
For those with 40 year old fridges it's a different story. When I replaced my 40 year old fridge I disassembled it and found all its fiberglas insulation soaking wet. The new fridge paid for itself in six years.
7 year old, top freezer 19cu ft Maytag 1.35 kwh/ day


----------



## Where2 (Feb 9, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> Some parts of the country can always use the heat.


Other parts of the country _*never*_ need that refrigerator heat... My Nest thermostat is still set to *cool*. Lows might actually get into the 50's later this week. Consequently, my wife will finally want to open the windows!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 9, 2015)

I had toyed with the idea of if a new fridge would save money for a long time. Waking up to a dead fridge and stuff starting to thaw out made my mind up pretty fast. As to noise, this sucker is twice as noisy some of them really weird, than the old one. But kind of entertaining.


----------



## tmarch (Feb 18, 2015)

Mine measured 2.06KWH per day average.  Lots of variation as to how many opening and closing etc.


----------



## Hoozie (Feb 20, 2015)

Enter your fridge/freezer model number here to see what it's rated for, then compare that to a new one.

I really need to replace my fridge and standup freezer 

http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?fuseaction=refrig.calculator


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 20, 2015)

I put the Kill-O-Watt on my new 18.2 foot fridge yesterday. In 23 hours and 21 minutes it has used .55 KWH. Electric cost, six cents.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 20, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> I put the Kill-O-Watt on my new 18.2 foot fridge yesterday. In 23 hours and 21 minutes it has used .55 KWH. Electric cost, six cents.



Nice. It should be higher in the summer, but it shouldn't be radically different.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 20, 2015)

Lower than I expected. I am letting it run another 24 hours. Since it is 20 something feet on the same floor from the wood stove and we use A/C in hot weather it may not be more in Summer.


----------



## georgepds (Feb 20, 2015)

wahoowad said:


> I was wondering how energy efficient my 17 year old GE fridge was so plugged it into my Kill-A-Watt meter. After 24 hours it read 2.25 kWH and happened to notice it pulled 160 watts when the compressor runs.  Curious how that compares to anybody that has a new fridge?


 
The most efficient new ones are abot 1 kwh/day (~345 kwh/year for the whirlpool model listed below)


http://www.whirlpool.com/kitchen-1/refrigeration-2/refrigerators-3/-[WRT359SFYM]-1001696/WRT359SFYM/


----------



## john193 (Feb 21, 2015)

my 2 year old 31.7 cubic feet samsung french door refrigerator is rated at ~500 kW per year


----------



## DBoon (Feb 21, 2015)

I believe that the Energy Star consumption ratings are based on 90 degree F ambient temperature - real-world operating conditions (if the manufacturer, who is doing an unsupervised test, is not stretching the truth) should result in better performance (lower kWh usage).


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 21, 2015)

My electricity is much more expensive than yours.  My old fridge used 90 kWh/mo.  The new one is around 30.  It works out to about $140 in savings each year for me.  

Somewhat more important is how nice the new fridge is.  It's layed out better and the led lights really make it bright inside.  It makes our life more enjoyable.  It does run longer though.  The wife complained a bit about that at first.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 21, 2015)

I just did my final reading. 53 hours and 26 minutes, 1.41 KWH.


----------



## john193 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm tempted to stick mine on the killawatt, just too lazy to drag the fridge out to get to the plug.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 22, 2015)

Not knowingwoulddrive me crazy!


----------



## Hoozie (Feb 22, 2015)

Mine is rated for 3.5kwh/day, and IIRC, the killawatt agreed


----------



## Where2 (Feb 22, 2015)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Not knowingwoulddrive me crazy!


1.97kWh per day according to the energy star label. I don't think their computation included incidents like Thursday where the refrigerator door didn't get shut properly at 8AM, and I returned home at 8PM and noticed it was 64°F inside the fridge. *ouch*


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 24, 2015)

I cleaned mine last night and an alarm went off for a good 20 minutes while I was washing it out.  The compressor was turned off, but it still beeped.  

It's far from high end too.  It's a Frigdaire.


----------



## Where2 (Feb 24, 2015)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I cleaned mine last night and an alarm went off for a good 20 minutes while I was washing it out.  The compressor was turned off, but it still beeped.



My Maytag was made in 2001 before they added all the electronic wizardry to the doors with inside temp gauges and alarms. I've got an outdoor wireless thermometer sensor that sits on a shelf inside, and reads temps to a display unit magnetically mounted on the door.

I've been meaning to write a bit of code for an Arduino/R_Pi to read the fridge temps and alert me when T°>45°F. I also need to replace the force close mechanics on the bottom of the door.


----------



## Brian26 (Feb 24, 2015)

My 1982 GE Fridge uses about 2.5-3 kwh/day per my Killowatt.  I bought my current house that came with my fridge from my uncle and he said hes never had any issues with it. Everything is original on it. 33 years and still running strong.

I have had terrible luck with some of these new appliances. Nothing but issues with a 2 year old dishwasher and washing machine. They sure don't make stuff like they used to.


----------



## drz1050 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a fridge in my garage from the 50s.. I wanna say 56? It's an old GE. That thing is built like a tank. Don't know how much juice it pulls, but I like it, so it's staying. Has a cool little butter compartment on the door where you can set the temp higher than the rest of the fridge, and a foot pedal that opens the door if you have your hands full. Wish they still made them this way.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 24, 2015)

drz1050 said:


> Wish they still made them this way.



I don't.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 24, 2015)

Brian26 said:


> They sure don't make stuff like they used to.



Reminds me of what Dad used to say. He swore that when he was born in 1914 the first words he heard were farmers just can't make a living anymore, they just don't make things like they used to and these kids today will never amount to anything.


----------



## drz1050 (Feb 24, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> I don't.



Why's that? If for power use, I'm sure you could make one efficient with a modern compressor... 

They just look so much cooler too, in my humble opinion... everything was thick metal then, not the aluminum foil and cheap plastic doors are made out of now.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 24, 2015)

I had several of them in 67 years. The one I bought last year is kicking all of their asses. In every way.


----------



## jebatty (Feb 25, 2015)

Our Whirlpool side-side we bought in 1992, 3 kwh/day per Kill-o-Watt. Each kwh/day saved with a new fridge would save about $40/year. The newer upright freezer only takes 1.3 kwh/day.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2015)

My new one beer fridge uses about 1 Kw a day or about 3$ a month $36 a year. Well worth it.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 25, 2015)

That seems like a lot of juice for a fridge that only holds 1 beer.


----------



## billjustbill (Mar 1, 2015)

wahoowad said:


> I was wondering how energy efficient my 17 year old GE fridge was so plugged it into my Kill-A-Watt meter. After 24 hours it read 2.25 kWH and happened to notice it pulled 160 watts when the compressor runs.  Curious how that compares to anybody that has a new fridge?



I understand the side-by-sides use more that a normal new fridge. Comparing "apples to oranges",  I've read if you have an electric water heater, just to keep the water hot and ready to use, it takes about 2kw a day.

Try this site:  http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?fuseaction=refrig.calculator

Some fridges just keep going and going, but there will come a time that an old good running fridge or freezer will have to be replaced just because of consumption of power.  With the economy in quite a twist, and sooner or later the downturn will cause lower production and product shortages, maybe it's time to get a new fridge and keep the old one for emergencies or just for storage....

 In Hawaii, I understand electricity can be as high as .45 a kwh on peak times, so people buy 220v timers to make sure their electric water heaters and their fridges don't run during those peak times.


----------



## maple1 (Mar 2, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> I had several of them in 67 years. The one I bought last year is kicking all of their asses. In every way.


 
What exactly did you get? I read back but didn't see it posted.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 2, 2015)

Just a bottom of the line 18.1 foot GE top freezer model from HD. Was on sale the day the old one died, was available in bisque to match the other stuff, exactly as big as could fit the space and was delivered and installed with the old one hauled away for six hundred bucks tax and all. A year and a half and still working so far.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-28-in...er-Refrigerator-in-White-GTS18GBEWW/204152702


----------



## maple1 (Mar 2, 2015)

I need to stick a killawatt on mine again. I did that a while ago, but then moved the killawatt to somewhere else without checking what it said for the fridge.


----------



## maple1 (Mar 2, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Just a bottom of the line 18.1 foot GE top freezer model from HD. Was on sale the day the old one died, was available in bisque to match the other stuff, exactly as big as could fit the space and was delivered and installed with the old one hauled away for six hundred bucks tax and all. A year and a half and still working so far.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-28-in...er-Refrigerator-in-White-GTS18GBEWW/204152702


 

Just checked the link - that looks a lot like our existing 20 year old Kenmore, although I'm sure there are big differences under the skin.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 2, 2015)

Our old one was a 29 year old GE.


----------



## maple1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Just plugged it back in. Also dug out my fridge manual - according to it, the old thing should use around 1-3/4 kwh/day. Will see what happens in the next week or so.

Also a bit leery of the meter - it isn't an actual Killawatt but rather a far-east Ebay special. Can't seem to find an actual Killawatt in stores around these parts. But it's reading 120v OK - will see what watts it says when the fridge kicks on.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 2, 2015)

If you catch it when defrost kicks in you will probably get wide eyed.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 2, 2015)

I think harbor freight used to carry them.


----------



## maple1 (Mar 2, 2015)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I think harbor freight used to carry them.


 
Finding 'good things' in stores up here or getting them delivered at reasonable cost can be a different game of wax....


----------



## semipro (Mar 2, 2015)

drz1050 said:


> I have a fridge in my garage from the 50s.. I wanna say 56? It's an old GE. That thing is built like a tank. Don't know how much juice it pulls, but I like it, so it's staying. Has a cool little butter compartment on the door where you can set the temp higher than the rest of the fridge, and a foot pedal that opens the door if you have your hands full. Wish they still made them this way.


Do your lights dim when the compressor kicks on?


----------



## TradEddie (Mar 2, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> If you catch it when defrost kicks in you will probably get wide eyed.



This is what many people are missing when then only use the Kill-a-Watt for a short period. My fridge defrost cycle initiates every 36 hours, and at that time it kicks on 2x250W halogens. That's a big chunk of a kW if it runs for any length. 

TE


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 2, 2015)

That is what surprised me with this one. I actually heard it kick into defrost one day with meter on it. Just 175 watts shocked me. Pun intended.


----------



## begreen (Mar 3, 2015)

We've had the larger 26 cu ft GE french door refer for a few years now. It has been great. Rated at 479kWh/year. It's too big and heavy for me to want to pull it out and hook up the kill-a-watt to it, but we did note a drop in the electric bill when it replaced the older KitchenAid that was in there.


----------



## semipro (Mar 4, 2015)

Related article on development of a more energy efficient fridge.
http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/green-building-news/researchers-work-new-refrigerator?utm_source=eletter&utm_medium=eletter&utm_content=gba_eletter&utm_campaign=green-building-advisor-eletter


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 4, 2015)

So, 1 thing I haven't seen anybody mention is refrigerator size.  If people want a big refrigerator, that's cool, whatever, but bigger refrigerators use more energy.

I have a late 20s GE Monitor Top in the basement that's 7 cubic feet.  I have a 50s Kelvin at or that is probably a 10 or 11 cubic foot model.  Somehow people did just fine with these small refrigerators.  

Smaller refrigerators is a spot where people could save lots of electricity if they wanted to.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Mar 4, 2015)

Just bought a kill a watt. Wanted one for years but this thread pushed me over the edge.

I am a bachelor who lives alone so my fridge is not as full as it could be. I've got a few frozen water bottles in the freezer and 2 gallons of water in the fridge to help keep it cold.


----------



## begreen (Mar 5, 2015)

EatenByLimestone said:


> So, 1 thing I haven't seen anybody mention is refrigerator size.  If people want a big refrigerator, that's cool, whatever, but bigger refrigerators use more energy.
> 
> I have a late 20s GE Monitor Top in the basement that's 7 cubic feet.  I have a 50s Kelvin at or that is probably a 10 or 11 cubic foot model.  Somehow people did just fine with these small refrigerators.
> 
> Smaller refrigerators is a spot where people could save lots of electricity if they wanted to.


Reread the thread. BB has 18 cu ft, we have 26 cu ft. And we have a beer/veggie fridge in the garage. Crazy I know. Wife has enough food in the house to feed an army. But she is a damn good cook, so who am I to complain?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 5, 2015)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Smaller refrigerators is a spot where people could save lots of electricity if they wanted to.



We have a 3.1 cubic foot Energy Star rated fridge, not frost free, that is rated to use $12,16 cents a year less electricity than our 18.1 cubic foot frost free.

Tell me where the economy is on that when you have to eat a ton of electricity cooling the little one back down after letting it defrost. Not to mention the mess and lack of space.


----------



## begreen (Mar 5, 2015)

We make up for our gluttony by not air conditioning in the summer.


----------



## Grisu (Mar 5, 2015)

Babaganoosh said:


> I am a bachelor who lives alone so my fridge is not as full as it could be. I've got a few frozen water bottles in the freezer and 2 gallons of water in the fridge to help keep it cold.



Putting water jugs in the fridge make it more efficient is a myth: https://mnenergychallenge.wordpress.com/2012/01/09/a-couple-energy-saving-myths/ What you save is the air that does not "fall out" the fridge when you open the door and therefore does not need to be cooled down again. On the other hand, the first time you put the water in the fridge needs a lot of kWh to get that down to 4 C. Instead of full jugs you can use empty ones. That will still reduce the amount of air in the fridge that needs to be cooled without the loss of the first cool down. However, opening the fridge just one or two times less per day may easily give you the same energy savings.


----------



## drz1050 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thermal mass. Water has a lot more of that than air does. A full freezer/ fridge will lose MUCH less of its temp upon the door openings and closings that the article refers to. A water bottle or two won't make much of a difference, no. A full fridge vs an empty one? There's a big difference there.
More thermal mass = less compressor cycles. Less cycles = less power used. It's really that simple.


----------



## Grisu (Mar 5, 2015)

drz1050 said:


> Thermal mass. Water has a lot more of that than air does. A full freezer/ fridge will lose MUCH less of its temp upon the door openings and closings that the article refers to. A water bottle or two won't make much of a difference, no. A full fridge vs an empty one? There's a big difference there.
> More thermal mass = less compressor cycles. Less cycles = less power used. It's really that simple.



The larger thermal mass of the water certainly matters when the power goes out. Then it will "absorb" the heat going into the fridge and maintain cold temperature for longer. However, it does that on the expense of the energy that needed to be extracted when the water was put into the fridge to begin with. 

A full fridge loses the same amount of energy to the outside than an empty one. That heat loss depends on the insulation of the fridge and the temp differential; not the thermal mass. It will take longer for the compressor to turn on in a full fridge, but also longer to turn off again as the thermal mass it has to cool down is larger. The energy that has been lost to the room will need to be made up regardless and that is independent of the mass. You may have tiny gains through the compressor cycling less often but the amount will be so minimal you will hardly notice it. 

http://physics.stackexchange.com/qu...quire-more-power-to-stay-cold-than-a-full-one
http://www.sciencechatforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=262091


----------



## semipro (Mar 6, 2015)

drz1050 said:


> More thermal mass = less compressor cycles. Less cycles = less power used. It's really that simple.


The compressor cycles would be longer though because of the additional thermal mass. 

Kind of like the soapstone versus steel stove debate. .


----------



## Hoozie (Mar 26, 2015)

So I finally found a much newer fridge (made in 2009) on craigslist... for $100 

Before swapping it out, I tested the old fridge (1990) with a kill-a-watt at 7.76kwh in 47.5 hours.  

The new fridge used 3.3kwh in 48 hours.  

Then I sold the old fridge on CL for $100, and got another $20 to deliver it


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 26, 2015)

It sounds like a pretty good swap!


----------



## semipro (Mar 27, 2015)

begreen said:


> We make up for our gluttony by not air conditioning in the summer.


And if you needed to cool down the house you could just leave the fridge door open.


----------



## jharkin (Mar 28, 2015)

That consumption doesn't sound bad at all for a 17 year old - especially if its one of these monstrously large fridges everyone seems to have nowadays.

  Ours is about 5 years old, a plan old 30inch wide  french door LG.  I dont know the capacity but it cant be much more than 22 or 24cu ft.  I clocked it at just about 2kWh/day.


----------



## Brian26 (May 10, 2015)

Finally ordered a new fridge to replace my 1982 GE fridge. My Killawatt was showing it using around 3-4 kwh a day on average. Since the weather has been warmer its been using even more than that. I pay about .25kwh total cost here in CT. So its basically costing $1-$1.50 a day/over$30+ a month to run it. New fridge says its uses 400 kwh a year or a little over 1 kwh a day so the payback should be quite quick.

Quite impressive though on the old one running for 33 years. New fridge should cost around $7-8 a month compared to $30+ with the old one.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 10, 2015)

Mine use just 1 KWH per day 10c worth or about $3.00 a month its 5 yrs old


----------



## billb3 (May 10, 2015)

26 cu ft side by side, a year old. 1.3 Kw/day
left the kill-a-watt on for a week.
I like ice and ice water on the door.

18 cu ft freezer only upright  1 Kw/day
no defrost. we freeze a lot of veggies and fruit


----------



## iamlucky13 (May 11, 2015)

billb3 said:


> left the kill-a-watt on for a week.



That makes for very useful data. Thanks.

Are both of these in conditioned spaces or is the freezer in a garage? If so, what have typical temps been in there?


----------



## billb3 (May 11, 2015)

iamlucky13 said:


> That makes for very useful data. Thanks.
> 
> Are both of these in conditioned spaces or is the freezer in a garage? If so, what have typical temps been in there?






The fridge is in the kitchen above the wood stove so it is about the warmest room in the Winter.  72-74ºF ave.
The freezer is in the basement about 18 feet from the wood stove. Moving it to the other end of the basement is on my to do list.


----------

